# Buy a Sword



## scottmaciver (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's a question we had at a fellowship recently. In Luke 22:36-38, why did Christ say to the disciples to buy a sword? 'He that hath no sword, let him sell his garment, and buy one.' 

We had a bit of discussion about it, but rather than going into our discussion, I'll just throw the question out there.

What do you think?


----------



## J. Dean (Oct 25, 2011)

I think Jesus did not forbid self-defense.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 25, 2011)

It can be a baffling statement because, not much later, Jesus scolds Peter for actually drawing his sword in the garden.

I think Jesus' admonition to buy a sword reflects the danger of that evening and the days to follow, not just to Jesus but to the disciples as well. We should recall that Jesus prayed much for the disciples that night, both that they would not fall into sin and for their safety. He also took steps to protect them ("Let these others go"), and so did they by locking their doors. The "buy a sword" statement fits all this. Jesus is warning the disciples about what's ahead and showing that he knows what is coming. It will be dark and truly dangerous, but keep the faith!

The situation is different, though, in the garden. There, it is important that Jesus give himself up, not just to spare the disciples but to comply with his Father's plan to save us all. Peter would have been allowed to use the sword to defend himself, and perhaps at some point he did, but he was not supposed to defend Jesus.

This also puts Peter's brash statement that he was willing to die with Jesus into focus. Peter _was_ willing to die, if that meant fighting to the death. But he was not willing to simply give himself up with Jesus. Nor was that his role. The sword was for him, surrender was for Jesus.


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's an interesting article about numeral symbology, the first number he speaks of is 2 and he does refer to Luke 22:38 at one point. So if you accept what this article is saying about number 2 symbolizing "establishement of truth" and the "sword of the spirit" symbolizing our only weapon in our "contention" for the faith (Ephesian 6) you could see some symbology there. 

The Spiritual Significance of Numbers in Scripture


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 25, 2011)

> Here's an interesting article about numeral symbology, the first number he speaks of is 2 and he does refer to Luke 22:38 at one point. So if you accept what this article is saying about number 2 symbolizing "establishement of truth" and the "sword of the spirit" symbolizing our only weapon in our "contention" for the faith (Ephesian 6) you could see some symbology there.



The doesn't seem to go well with the narrative. He's talking about selling an actual cloak and buying an actual sword. However the goal of the sword is to defend yourself against robbers not to defend God. Jesus does not need us to defend him with a sword.


----------



## J. Dean (Oct 25, 2011)

Jack K said:


> It can be a baffling statement because, not much later, Jesus scolds Peter for actually drawing his sword in the garden.


 But that's because Peter was attempting to thwart Christ's crucifixion. He was in action continuing with what he had first spoken in words regarding Christ's death ("Far be it from you, Lord.").


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Oct 25, 2011)

puritanpilgrim said:


> Here's an interesting article about numeral symbology, the first number he speaks of is 2 and he does refer to Luke 22:38 at one point. So if you accept what this article is saying about number 2 symbolizing "establishement of truth" and the "sword of the spirit" symbolizing our only weapon in our "contention" for the faith (Ephesian 6) you could see some symbology there.
> The doesn't seem to go well with the narrative. He's talking about selling an actual cloak and buying an actual sword. However the goal of the sword is to defend yourself against robbers not to defend God. Jesus does not need us to defend him with a sword.



That is why I mentionned "symbology", I would agree that the immediate context would be to defend themself. If no symbology was intended why was 2 sword enough if they were 12? Jesus knew that they wouldn't have use them why bother telling them to buy swords?


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 25, 2011)

Two points:

1. Jesus obviously was not opposed to his disciples carrying weapons for self-defense. Otherwise he would have told Peter to get rid of his sword.

2. His statement is pointing out that times are changing for his disciples. While walking with the Lord when he was on earth, they lacked nothing. Now, with his death approaching, his disciples will be facing perils and penury at every turn.

So, his disciples are to keep purses and savings if they have them, and to take reasonable precautions against danger. They are going to suffer so they need to be wise about living in the world. It is also a reminder to prioritize: he's telling them that there will come a time when the penurious disciples will consider a sword for self-defense to be preferable to a owning a cloak. The disciples had just finished arguing among themselves in verse 24 about who among them would be the greatest. Jesus was crushing that prideful attitude.

But it looks like his disciples were (again) taking him too literally. They assumed that the time to physically fight was at hand. I can almost hear his exasperation: "it is enough." And Jesus quickly quashed that idea when Peter drew his sword moments later.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 25, 2011)

> That is why I mentionned "symbology", I would agree that the immediate context would be to defend themself. If no symbology was intended why was 2 sword enough if they were 12? Jesus knew that they wouldn't have use them why bother telling them to buy swords?



Because the group only needed enough for defense. They aren't trying to create an army to go and fight a war. There is a difference between preparing for defense and preparing for vengence


----------



## scottmaciver (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, some interesting thoughts. It seems that the consensus so far seems to be towards a literal sword. Here is Calvin's view to throw another angle on it:

'Lo here are two swords' (Luke 22:38)
'It was truly shameful and stupid ignorance, that the disciples, after having been so informed about bearing the cross, imagine they must fight with swords of iron. When they say they have 2 swords, it is uncertain whether they mean that they are well prepared against their enemies, or complain that they are ill prepared with arms. It is evident, at least, that they were so stupid as not to think of a spiritual enemy.' (John Calvin)


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 26, 2011)

Scott, I was meaning to post a follow up and the Calvin passage reminded me.

Our Lord's warning involving cloaks and swords and selling. It reminds me of his parables and also the Psalms. You have someone selling all he had for the gospel, you have the sword being the Word of God, there are old garments that should be discarded rather than repaired, etc. 

Our Lord was the master of the symbolic integrated with the concrete: 

Yes, the disciples had two real swords. Jesus knew they had them and he didn't tell them to get rid of them. By this he demonstrates that possessing self-defense means is valid. 

But when he was telling them to sell garments to buy swords, I can't help but think be was speaking along the lines of selling everything to possess the gospel. He wanted his disciples to remember that their defense was in the Word of God.


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Oct 26, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> Our Lord was the master of the symbolic integrated with the concrete:



my point exactly


----------

